# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  wi-fi απο καλωδιο ethernet

## St-A4

καλησπερα στη παρεα μας ... παιρνω ιντερνετ απο το διπλανο σπιτι του αδερφου μου με καλωδιο δικτυου περιπου 50 μετρα ... χρησιμοποιω ενα swich και απο εκει παιρνω ιντερνετ σε δυο σταθερους ... μεχρι εδω ολα καλα ...ελα ομως που εγω θελω και wi-fi ? αν βαλω στη θεση του swich ...ενα  ρουτερ θα μου βγαλει wi- fi ? θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας και μη βιαστητε να απαντησετε .. ευχαριστω ..

----------


## kioan

Για να αποκλειστεί το ενδεχόμενο βιαστικών απαντήσεων, ανέβασε μας ένα σχέδιο με την τοπολογία του υπάρχοντος δικτύου (τι εξοπλισμός υπάρχει σε κάθε σημείο και ποιες είναι οι συνδέσεις) και που θέλεις να υπάρχει το WiFi. Μετά τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## St-A4

στο διπλα σπιτι υπαρχει το ρουτερ του οτε  ( ενα ΖΤΕ ) και σε μια θυρα του εχω βαλει το καλωδιο μου (ethernet)που φθανει στο δικο μου σπιτι .. ... εκει εχω ενα swicth   που δεν εχει σημασια τι μαρκα ειναι και τα λοιπα αφου θα το αφαιρεσω .. και στη θεση του θα βαλω  ενα ρουτερ που εχω εφεδρικο  ..  δηλαδη το βυσμα ethernet που ερχεται απο διπλα  να το βαλω σε μια θυρα του ρουτερ και να εχω wi-fi ..ποσο πιο απλα να σας το πω ..

----------


## plouf

αυτό που θέλεις έγεται "wireless router" στη καθομιλυμένη

εν απο τα ποιο φτηνά https://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-tl-wr8...r-p-PER.612439
απλά το καλώδιο που έρχετα το συνδέεις στη μπλε θύρα του και είσαι έτοιμος

----------


## kioan

Χρειάζεται μια συσκευή η οποία θα έχει  bridged το wireless με το ethernet interface, ένα access point δηλαδή. 

Αν το συνδέσει στην μπλε θύρα του παραπάνω router, ναι μεν θα δουλεύει αλλά η συσκευή θα κάνει NAT τις υπόλοιπες θύρες προς την μπλε. Δεν θα ανήκουν οι δικοί του υπολογιστές στο ίδιο subnet με τους υπολογιστές που είναι στο άλλο άκρο. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## St-A4

ρε παιδια  αν βαλω αυτο το καλωδιο δικτυου που ερχεται στο σπιτι μου σε ενα απλο ρουτερ  θα βγαλει στη κεραια wi- fi ?

----------


## nestoras

> Χρειάζεται μια συσκευή η οποία θα έχει  bridged το wireless με το ethernet interface, ένα access point δηλαδή. 
> 
> Αν το συνδέσει στην μπλε θύρα του παραπάνω router, ναι μεν θα δουλεύει αλλά η συσκευή θα κάνει NAT τις υπόλοιπες θύρες προς την μπλε. Δεν θα ανήκουν οι δικοί του υπολογιστές στο ίδιο subnet με τους υπολογιστές που είναι στο άλλο άκρο.



Καλά τα λες αλλά....





> ρε παιδια  αν βαλω αυτο το καλωδιο δικτυου που ερχεται στο σπιτι μου σε ενα απλο ρουτερ  θα βγαλει στη κεραια wi- fi ?



Ναι, δοκίμασε ένα ρουτεράκι από dsl, συνήθως είναι bridged οι ethernet θυρες με το wifi.
Πριν το συνδέσεις στο δίκτυο ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ το dhcp από το ρουτεράκι που θα προσθέσεις γιατί θα γίνει χαμός μέσα στο δίκτυο.
Αν δε δουλέψει, δοκίμασε με άλλο. Σε κάποια της cosmote (δε θυάμαι μοντέλο) μπορούσες να φτιάξεις και vlans με τις θύρες που ήθελες.

----------


## St-A4

εβαλα τελικα ενα LINKSYS που ειχα και ελυσα το προβλημα !!! μια χαρα wi-fi !!!! ευχαριστω τη παρεα !!!

----------

